

How to stop Ebola in the US - gamechangr
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensalzberg/2014/10/05/how-to-stop-ebola-ban-air-travel-from-liberia-sierra-leone-and-guinea/

======
gamechangr
I was curious to find out if you can still book a ticket.

Yes you can from Liberia to New York (JFK)

[http://www.skyscanner.com/transport/flights/lir/jfk/141112/1...](http://www.skyscanner.com/transport/flights/lir/jfk/141112/141212/airfares-
from-liberia-to-new-york-john-f.-kennedy-in-november-2014-and-
december-2014.html?rtn=1)

